# Who remembers this?



## surfinsapo (Nov 8, 2007)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0yNcE8c3j2M&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0yNcE8c3j2M&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*
I Am the Walrus
~the Beatles
*




> I am he as you are he as you are me
> and we are all together
> See how they run like pigs from a gun
> see how they fly
> ...


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Based on the decade that was recorded........I doubt anyone


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn I'm old...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

If you say you remember...you wern't really there.
lol


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> If you say you remember...you wern't really there.
> lol


Lets just say I remember hearing it on the am radio... WoW..


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 8, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Damn I'm old...


----------



## Unity (Nov 8, 2007)

Dang, how young _*are*_ you people?  :P 

--John  8) 
(Whippersnappers.  )


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2007)

I still have the album! Yes thats right Puff, album, not CD


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Nick I have "Meet the Beatles" on VeeJay and also Magical Mytery Tour on original vinyl.

Yeah...I'm way old
I'll cope
lol


----------



## john pen (Nov 8, 2007)

Wwwaaaaaaayyyyyy before my time..I think..was never a big Beatles fan.


----------



## john pen (Nov 8, 2007)

[smilie=threadjacked.gif] 

In the same vain..who remembers the first album (vinyl) they ever bought ?

Mine was Led Zepplin - the "untitled album"


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Beatles suck.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 8, 2007)

Who are The Beatles?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> Beatles suck.



You Swallow.


----------



## Unity (Nov 8, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> who remembers the first album (vinyl) they ever bought ?


Hell, I remember when the 33 1/3 rpm long playing vinyl record was first introduced. True.   

--John  8) 
(And the 45 rpm vinyl single soon after. Bye-bye, 78s.)


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woooooo, hit a nerve? Maybe your teeny bopper heros. Still have their picture in your room?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> Mike Hedrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I have respect for proven professionals Boy.

Putting others down does not make others think higher of you.


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I have respect for proven professionals Boy.

Putting others down does not make others think higher of you.[/quote:2pxd9pej]

So, that's where you come up with "you swallow"? 
Read your own post for guidance, Boy.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I still have the album! Yes thats right Puff, album, not CD


The big thick records played on a hand cranked machine with the big horn sticking out of it


----------



## Buffarilo (Nov 9, 2007)

SS
I think you started a battle between the generation gaps. Some people cannot  appreachate the different music genre. I listen to Classic Rock, Alternative Rock, Country, Big Band, Classic Cajun, Zydeco and Christian 
music. The only music I cannot listen to is crap I meant rap.


Buffarilo


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 9, 2007)

I only liked rap in 1979 - 1980.... Zydeco classic rock trucker music and polka rock...The Beatles were very famous when that song came out... Jesus still is !!!!  ... So is my neighbor...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 9, 2007)

I remember when the Beatlles came out with their 1st hit single I wanta hold your hand. I also remember when they landed in the USA for the 1st time it was on TV in B&W BOY


----------



## wittdog (Nov 9, 2007)

I think it's kind of cool you guys lived thru history.......


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 9, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I remember when the Beatlles came out with their 1st hit single I wanta hold your hand. I also remember when they landed in the USA for the 1st time it was on TV in B&W BOY


Ed sulivan show... "We have a really big shoe tonight".. "the lads from liverpool"...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 9, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My neighbor has a bunch of old RCA 78rpm albums. They are the hard plastic kind that shatter. 

Hmmm 1st LP, The Alvin Show :roll: Still got it too :roll:


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 9, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My neighbor has a bunch of old RCA 78rpm albums. They are the hard plastic kind that shatter. 

Hmmm 1st LP, The Alvin Show :roll: Still got it too :roll:[/quote:1nnq5w2f]Those make good targets for shotguns... PULL!!!


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 9, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [smilie=threadjacked.gif]
> 
> In the same vain..who remembers the first album (vinyl) they ever bought ?
> 
> Mine was Led Zepplin - the "untitled album"



I don't remember which was the first, but I've still got them all (except my Chambers Brothers "The Time Has Come", which my brother ripped off).  My collection of vinyl is pretty small, but has a few classics (Tommy; Woodstock) .


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 9, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> My neighbor has a bunch of old RCA 78rpm albums. They are the hard plastic kind that shatter.


My dad had a bunch of "albums", which is what they were: each song was an individual 78 rpm disk, and they were all in an actual album, kind of like a photo album, with a disk in each "page". So if you ever wondered why an LP was called an album, it was a holdover from the old 78's.


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 9, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I think it's kind of cool you guys lived thru history.......



I'm not sure that maybe Wittdog isn't funning us here.

Okay, you are making me dig deep here.....quart glass milk bottles with paper caps that had to be shaken before pouring to mix the floating cream into it. And, here's a biggy, Lucky Strikes in a green pack with the red dot, not white like now. I'm going to regret I said this.


----------



## john pen (Nov 9, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why I hang here


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 9, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry D.":30qckvcp]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why I hang here[/quote:30qckvcp]I never said that... WTH?  I tell ya... some people...


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 9, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> I never said that... WTH?  I tell ya... some people...



My fault - I got sloppy in editing the quote within a quote.

But if you didn't say it, you probably should have.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 9, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 9, 2007)

*My neighbor has a bunch of old RCA 78rpm albums. They are the hard plastic kind that shatter. *


----------



## john pen (Nov 9, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> .....quart glass milk bottles with paper caps that had to be shaken before pouring to mix the floating cream into it. .



And the milk box on the front porch. We've still got a dairy in town here that delivers !  The cream on top was always a treat !

Any one else remember having a guy deliver potato chips ? My neighbor used to get them in a big metal can..


----------



## DaleP (Nov 9, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 9, 2007)

Remember watching something like this:




on Saturday mornings, waiting for the cartoons to start?


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 10, 2007)

I think I was about 5, waiting for Superman to come on.


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 10, 2007)

I am actually learning the bass part right now for a cover band. I bought a replica of the bass Paul plays in this sequence this summer. I'll never forget the first time I heard the song. I was probably 11 or 12. Absolutely blew me away. Anyone who says the "the Beatles suck" or, "I don't get the Beatles" really doesn't like music very much. I have been through this before with Helen, so I won't get on my soapbox again. Greatest band in history.........BAR NONE. Please keep in mind, that these five (yes ,you must include George Martin) actually WROTE all their stuff unlike Elvis. The Stones are good, but you can't tell a song on their first album from one on their last album. BEATLES FOREVER!!!!


----------



## kickassbbq (Nov 10, 2007)

*WTF?*

I remember, or maybe I don't.  The lyrics???  I guess we were all on acid back then.  Hey, at least I have an excuse for the way I act now!!!
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 10, 2007)

The Stones still make new music and tour...Stone are the best ever...then the insects...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 10, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> The Stones still make new music and tour...Stone are the best ever...then the insects...



You just like them cuz of the giant inflatable penis they have on tour. :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll give the Beats most influential band ever...but not best.  Aerosmith, Bon Jovi, and the Stones have been working longer then the Beats...they tour, they write new songs and put out new albums...

I don't remember the last time the Beats put out new music, wrote a new song or toured...best??  NO...  You have to work to be the best...


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 10, 2007)

*U2 still tours also. Bono writes his songs a lot of the time.*


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 10, 2007)

I meant to include U2


----------



## cflatt (Nov 10, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Remember watching something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry that came on right before Farm Bureau and Ag USA where I grew up. It was my parents rule that we couldnt leave the TV on until after the farm report on saturdays


----------



## john pen (Nov 10, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I meant to include U2



and the Backstreet Boys !


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 10, 2007)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Larry D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Phila. we had a test pattern every weekday till 4pm when programing started.
I remember living in Maine (Portland) in the early seventies where the late news would through up a picture that said NEWS and an announcer would read the news. Hell, they may still do that. LOL


----------



## wittdog (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats why I love this site...lately it's a history lesson...ancient history...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Thats why I love this site...lately it's a history lesson...ancient history...



Coming from a man who cooks over an open fire!


----------



## Griff (Nov 10, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I actually saw them play *live* in Chicago at the Amphatheater (no longer there).
> 
> I am really old!



I saw them live in St. Louis on the same tour. And it is cool to be old. The only other option is worm food.


----------

